# Frederick Dale Bruner



## Mayflower (Oct 27, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with this auther ? I only know that he wrote a 2 volume commentary set on matthew, which through amamzon reviews has to be a great commentary. Does anyone knows his theological background, is he reformed and orthodox ?


----------

